# ¿Porqué no se pueden sumar los dbm?



## Nelson Cádiz Toro (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola amigos, hace años recibi un curcillo sobre fibra óptica y el facilitador nos enseño lo siguiente que deseo compartir con Uds. 
   P1(w)/P2(w)= A (un número adimensional)          P(w)/1mw= dbm         A x mw=mw       mw/A=mw

   dbm + db = dbm     dbm - db =dbm      -dbm + db = -dbm       dbm - dbm = db      -dbm - dbm = -dbm          

   -dbm/-db= A          dbm + dbm = no se puede, porqué?  Si algunos de Uds. tienen la repuesta, bienvenidos
sean. Saludos, su amigo

                                                 Nelson Cádiz


----------



## Nelson Cádiz Toro (Sep 22, 2008)

Disculpen pero a las fórmulas les di el espacio entre ellas no se porque aparesierón tan pegadas espero que se entienda. Saludos

                                                         Nelson Cádiz


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2008)

> _Para sumar ruidos, o señales en general, es muy importante considerar que no es correcto sumar directamente valores de las fuentes de ruido expresados en decibelios. Así, dos fuentes de ruido de 21 dB no dan 42 dB sino 24 dB._



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibelio#Unidades_basadas_en_el_decibelio


----------

